# Hotaru's Baby Journal



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

Hotaru (Japanese for 'firefly') is my new baby betta from Petco. I picked him up yesterday (it's a 'him' here until proven otherwise), and he's been having a grand time!

He lives in a 1.75g KK-type tank, with a 7.5 watt heater (soon to be upgraded), and several silk plants. He eats NLS pellets, crushed, 1 every 4-5 hours.

So far he's had a great appetite, and he's full of spunk! He's so tiny, only about 3/4" long!

Of course, I have pictures!


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Baby bettas are just so cute! and they are like a lucky dip because you never really know what colour they will turn out to be! Keep us updated on your little guy


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh wow, he is really little! I got mine from Petco 6 days ago, but s/he was a little bigger than yours and wasn't transluscent (I'm thinking about 6/7 weeks on my guy). Keep us updated, I love seeing how the babies grow.


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

*Day 3!*

Someone's a little piggy!

I swear, Hotaru eats almost as much as Sir Reginald does!
He's got a big ole' belly today...

(Feeding time is the best time to get an in-focus picture of this feisty bugger!)


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

Aww! Cute little baby! Congrats!


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

Hotaru is gonna be a fun one!

He's already started nipping at my finger at mealtimes!

Pictures to come later, after I head to the pet store (again), and I'll try to get a video of him trying to eat me!


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

*Day 4*

Video time!

He nibbles at me every time now!


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

*Days 5/6*

Everyone is doing very well at the Chateau de Snoe.

Hotaru is growing and eating and nipping, and Uncle Reg is flaring at his decor, as per usual!


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

Aw, the baby is so cute! Mine has so much personality as well! S/he ate right from my fingertip the other day. Something about these tiny little babies is just precious.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, how cute!


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

I have been so terrible at updating this!

Just wanted to pop in before work and say that everyone is doing great, Hotaru is growing fast, and I'll post new pic later today!


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

*Day 10 Already!*

Time just seems to be flying with this little one!

Does anyone else notice that their babies seem to be clamped up a lot, or is it possibly because of how young this one is? He has SO much energy, constantly moving, begging for food, exploring, but I rarely see his ventrals, and his caudal is pulled to a point most of the time...

I'm not worried, just curious...

Pictures!
(Some of these are from yesterday.)


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

*Day 12*

Hotaru is starting to develop an iridescent shimmer that looks really awesome. And he's getting so fast! It's getting really hard to take pictures!


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

*Day 28! 4 weeks!*

Wow! It's been over two weeks since I posted here!
Hotaru is doing great, growing, eating, jumping at my fingers!

Me, on the other hand...
My phone died 400 miles from home, had to get a new one.
Been running around like crazy.
Got bit by a cat/raccoon yesterday (didn't get a good enough look to tell which one.)
Started my series of rabies vaccines. OW!

Anyways, Hotaru...
For some reason, he still swims around with his fins clamped. I can't see anything wrong with him, other than the fins. Lots of energy, spunk, and a good appetite.

In the last picture, you can see a single black scale on his side. Maybe he's marbling?


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Snoeflayke I really love the silk plants that you have in your tank, they are lovely and colourful!!!! I'm a sucker for colours probably one of the reasons that I love bettas so much. Hotaru is such a cute little guy!


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks! They're all Petco brand! (Which are available on Amazon, too!) I love the Petco ones because they have no metal in them. I have them in 3 out of 4 tanks, and the 4th is going to be an NPT.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Awesome!!! I have always wanted a planted tank!!!! will get there one day! Love your silk plants, could see them in a sorority tank to complement the girls. Look great in individual tanks too


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

*Day 32*

Someone was so hungry that he unclamped his fins today when he was eating!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww! What a cutie!


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

*Day 36*

Mommy, look how big my tail is getting!


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

*Day 38*

Got another video for everyone today!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuANk26ZXHc


----------



## amzingaly (Feb 27, 2013)

Aww! that video was too cute


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

You've got an amazingly cute little guy!


----------

